# Welcome our 100th Member!



## pjk (Jun 6, 2006)

We just had our 100th member join, thanks to all who have made this forum what it is today.


----------



## gillesvdp (Jun 7, 2006)

Do you think this forum will take over the yahoo group someday ?


----------



## pjk (Jun 7, 2006)

Thats a tough question. Some prefer this forum, others prefer the Yahoo Group.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 7, 2006)

Me don't like yahoo forum >.>... I choose this over yahoo anyday~~


----------



## tj9991 (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm lucky number 100, woot.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 9, 2006)

I read both forums. But I prefer this  

someday (in a future far away) the yahoo group will be closed and everyone have accepted a phpbb forum (hopefully). But the "group" is so big right now it cannot be neglected, thats why many of us read both. I don't mind spending time on both the "group" and here, but I should be better of praticing instead


----------



## pjk (Jun 9, 2006)

Dennis,
I am not sure what you like about a PhPBB forum. I have used those many times, and as an admin, you cant customize them at all really. Lets talk about that 
Pat


----------



## Dennis (Jun 9, 2006)

Pat, 
I'm not sure I fully understand you. Is'nt this a phpBB forum? Then I appoligize if I was wrong. My meaning was that I like this kind of forum nohing else. And what about customizations, you can do whatever you like with templates 'n stuff, right? What about the new template you were going to make? Is it finished yet?


----------



## pjk (Jun 10, 2006)

Hey Dennis,
This is actually an IF (invisionfree) forum. Yes, I can pretty much do anything with these forums. And yes, the other template is done and ready, I am currently trying to setup the script so that users can change skins as they would need. I'll probably have the current one you see now as the default though.
Patrick


----------



## tj9991 (Jun 10, 2006)

PJK, is there any real reason you still are on the invisionfree account?

You get ads placed everywhere, and it looks really unprofessional :X

I'm sure it would be super easy to host it somewhere. DreamHost gives 20GB of storage and a terabyte of bandwidth per month, for $7.95/month.

It's what I use, and they really are great


----------



## pjk (Jun 10, 2006)

IF is quite a good place for a forum. I can buy a domain, remove adds, etc. You can do pretty much anything with these forums as you can with any other forums.


----------



## pjk (Feb 21, 2008)

This is old too.... look at the date. There are almost 1,000 more members now.


----------



## newbiecubie (Feb 23, 2008)

How do I get onto the yahoo group site? I havn't seen in before...


----------



## ER (Feb 23, 2008)

Newbicubei,

If you want to go to yahoo group site try going to yahoo.com (I think)


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Feb 23, 2008)

http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/speedsolvingrubikscube/


----------



## Inusagi (Feb 23, 2008)

Who's the 100th?


----------



## coopersacatfilms (Apr 19, 2008)

This forum is wayy better than the yahoo forum


----------



## Stefan (Apr 19, 2008)

coopersacatfilms said:


> This forum is wayy better than the yahoo forum



Not if you keep adding useless posts to long dead threads. Stop wasting our time.


----------



## brunson (Apr 19, 2008)

Ah, Stephan. So smart, so quick, so lacking in tact and/or diplomacy.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 21, 2008)

brunson said:


> Ah, Stephan. So smart, so quick, so lacking in tact and/or diplomacy.


I think the lack of tact lies in this.
Nearly all of these are non-contributing run-on sentences with at least one misspelled word. The post in this thread is a fine example (well, it's not a run-on, but it's missing a period).

How can you attempt diplomacy? Negotiate with someone about useless posts they've already made you sift through?
Feanaro did this a while ago, and I got him to slow down. I'm not sure why he completely stopped posting, though...
Anyhow, we shouldn't have to police this forum either, nor start on politics. A bad beginner's forum will just be an inconvenience for newcomers, but it's worse when these posts start invading threads in the more serious forums.

Also, note that it's "Stefan." 
(Come on, it's in his user name...  )


----------



## shelley (Apr 21, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> I think the lack of tact lies in this.
> Nearly all of these are non-contributing run-on sentences with at least one misspelled word.



Not only that, he's been bumping threads that have been dead for 2, 3 months in an apparent bid to blindly inflate his post count. I suspect he would have kept going had I not sent him a PM telling him to stop.

I'm normally a nice person, but if someone feels the need to exhibit this kind of behavior, the kid gloves are off. I'm sure Stefan feels the same.


----------



## brunson (Apr 21, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> brunson said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, Stephan. So smart, so quick, so lacking in tact and/or diplomacy.
> ...


Definitely my bad, I know it's in his username. I think it was automatic because I have a friend named Stephan and I type his name too much. Similarly, I can't seem to type "python" in a sentence, it always comes out "pythong" for some reason. 

I really was just poking fun, Stefan. You're pretty well known for coming down hard on people you think are frivolous. I was terrified to post for a couple of months before I finally joined.

;-)

All in good fun, hopefully,
e.


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 12, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> brunson said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, Stephan. So smart, so quick, so lacking in tact and/or diplomacy.
> ...



My grades were slipping in school, so my mum took away my cubes and internet rights. I was taking my cubes too class.


----------



## GuyWithFunnyHat (Jun 12, 2008)

how do we know who the 100th member is?


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 12, 2008)

http://speedsolving.com/forum/member.php?u=100


----------



## pjk (Aug 8, 2008)

Just surpassed 2,000 members.


----------



## pjk (Nov 10, 2008)

Just passed 100,000 posts, and about to pass 2,800 members.


----------



## Dene (Nov 10, 2008)

Speedsolving members = spammers


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 10, 2008)

pjk said:


> Just passed 100,000 posts, and about to pass 2,800 members.



2800 members, but still 1 member has almost 4% of those posts. I guess that person just sits around in his basement posting all year long


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 10, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> pjk said:
> 
> 
> > Just passed 100,000 posts, and about to pass 2,800 members.
> ...



How's that possible? He's nowhere near his basement half the time - he's too busy globetrotting.

Just think how big the post count would be if he couldn't afford to travel.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 10, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> 1 member has almost 4% of those posts. I guess that person just sits around in his basement posting all year long



Or that member is a Super Moderator and edited his post count when nobody was looking.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 10, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > 1 member has almost 4% of those posts. I guess that person just sits around in his basement posting all year long
> ...



Can a Super Moderator do that 

Please, tell me how to do that so I can change it to something like 1109

Also, that 1 member doesn't have a basement, only posted 300 times and hardly ever starts a thread (except that weekly thingy)


----------



## Stefan (Nov 11, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Can a Super Moderator do that
> 
> Please, tell me how to do that so I can change it to something like 1109


Ok I'm not fully sure you can do it to yourself, it might require a higher power. You ought to be able to do it with an ordinary member, though. Try it with me, for example.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 11, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Can a Super Moderator do that
> ...


I just thought about doing it and that worked 

StefanPochmann 
Member



 

Join Date: May 2006
Posts: 1,109 
WCA Profile

Actually, I can indeed do it for everyone if I cheat:

AvGalen 
Super Moderator



 

Join Date: Jul 2006
Location: Rotterdam (actually Capelle aan den IJssel), the Netherlands
Posts: 1,109 
WCA Profile


----------

